# My 4" serrasalmus maculatus (gold piranha)



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

He's a few pics of my little guy in his 55 gallon, it isn't heavily decorated due to the high protein diet that piranha eat and it can muck up your water pretty quick if you don't get it out as soon as he's done.
Will get some others up soon  
Hope you like :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ahhhhhh, you've got it some friends to keep it company too. How thoughtful. 



Nice cacti too.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Retic84 said:


> He's a few pics of my little guy in his 55 gallon, it isn't heavily decorated due to the high protein diet that piranha eat and it can muck up your water pretty quick if you don't get it out as soon as he's done.
> Will get some others up soon
> Hope you like :2thumb:
> image
> ...


how come it doesn't kill the other fish? i thought all serrasalmus were piscivorous carnivores.


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

Basin79 said:


> Ahhhhhh, you've got it some friends to keep it company too. How thoughtful.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cacti too.


Cheers mate, love my cacti too lmao



wilkinss77 said:


> how come it doesn't kill the other fish? i thought all serrasalmus were piscivorous carnivores.


There are a few sometimes go missing but generally he just leaves them alone.
I just keep him fed up with lance fish, trout and occasionally beef heart so that keeps him happy.
I couldn't keep anything bigger than tetra in with him as he would end it's day pretty quickly.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah I could imagine any that aren't quick enough get to be dinner sometimes. Nice pics. I considered piranhas but decided against their work


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

Trice said:


> Yeah I could imagine any that aren't quick enough get to be dinner sometimes. Nice pics. I considered piranhas but decided against their work


Yeah it is a lot of maintanence and water testing to keep params within limits, there not for everyone as people think that they are blood thirsty killing machines, quite the opposite actually, I can put my hand I'm the tank for cleaning with no fear of getting bitten.
They are very impressive to watch feeding though, wouldn't stick my hand in then lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Retic84 said:


> Yeah it is a lot of maintanence and water testing to keep params within limits, there not for everyone as people think that they are blood thirsty killing machines, quite the opposite actually, I can put my hand I'm the tank for cleaning with no fear of getting bitten.
> They are very impressive to watch feeding though, wouldn't stick my hand in then lol



It wasnt their reputation that put me off, more the cleaning and less time admiring when I have a child and do a fair amount of commuting to work every week lol. Maybe one day!


----------

